
COVID19 Q&A Video #1 (Peter Attia) - porlex
https://youtu.be/i_yu7wIsS6o
======
porlex
Thought that the discussion of the mechanism by which the virus generates the
shortness of breath symptom was particularly interesting. As well as the R0
discussion and COVID19s plot in relationship to other diseases.

